# سؤال هل حرام النوم على البطن ؟ في الاسلام يقولوا ان النوم على البطن مكروهة شرعاً ويبغضها الله



## brazil1 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

سؤال هل حرام النوم على البطن ؟ في الاسلام يقولوا ان النوم على البطن مكروهة شرعاً ويبغضها الله


----------



## fredyyy (12 ديسمبر 2009)

brazil1 قال:


> سؤال هل حرام النوم على البطن ؟ *في الاسلام* يقولوا ان النوم على البطن مكروهة شرعاً ويبغضها الله


 

*أخي العزيز *

*الأسئلة في هذا القسم عن المسيحية فقط **ولا نتناول فيها إسلاميات *

*رجاء الإلتزام بقوانين كل قسم*

*المشرف*


----------



## صوت الرب (12 ديسمبر 2009)

هل نومك على بطنك يؤثر على علاقتك بالله و محبتك له ؟

يوجد كلام رائع في الكتاب المقدس
أرجو أن تفهمه جيدا

20 فمادمتم قد متم مع المسيح بالنسبة لمباديء العالم، فلماذا، كما لو كنتم عائشين في العالم، تخضعون أنفسكم لفرائض مثل هذه: 
21 لا تمسك، لا تذق، لا تلمس 
22 وهذه أشياء تستهلك وتزول. فتلك الفرائض هي وصايا البشر وتعاليمهم. 
23 لها مظاهر الحكمة لما فيها من إفراط في العبادة المصطنعة، وإذلال للذات، وقهر للجسد؛ أمور لا قيمة لها، وما هي إلا لإرضاء الميول البشرية.


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 ديسمبر 2009)

brazil1 قال:


> سؤال هل حرام النوم على البطن ؟ في الاسلام يقولوا ان النوم على البطن مكروهة شرعاً ويبغضها الله




*اه ، بس دة لو اكلت شيبسى بالشطة والليمون قبل ما تنام 
لكن لو اكلت كرانشى بالمتبلات يبقى حلال شرعا

وكمان نسيت اقول لك

لو نمت بزاوية 23 درجة على جنبك وبطنك يبقى حرااااااام لكن لو نمت بزاوية 24 درجة يبقى حلال ويتقبل الله منا ومنكم


حياب وبياك الله


ارحمنا يا رب من الكلام دة

طبعا لا اقصدك انت اثصد الشرع دة
*​


----------



## fredyyy (12 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *لو نمت بزاوية 23 درجة على جنبك وبطنك يبقى حرااااااام لكن لو نمت بزاوية 24 درجة يبقى حلال ويتقبل الله منا ومنكم*​


 

*يعجبني فيك الدقة المتناهية في الوصف*

*الرحمة يارب ... لأنه بعيدًا عنك يجمح الفكر *


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (12 ديسمبر 2009)

هل يتحكم الانسان في حركه جسده اثناء نومه 

ولماذا الله لا يحب الذي لا ينام علي بطنه هل الذي خلق البطن غير الذي خلق الظهر والجانبين للنوم  عليهم

وهل الجسد اهم من نقاوه الروح التي سوف تعيش مع الله الابد

لا افهم اي منطق هذا واي اله هذا ام اختراعات وخزعبلات البشر

سلام السيد المسيح له كل مجد


----------



## azazi (13 ديسمبر 2009)

يا اخي هذا كلهُ دجل محاولة لإثبات عادة كان يفعلها محمد هو ان ينام على جنبه الأيمن ومن ثم يخرج المسلمون ليقولوا ان هذا اثبته الطب ان له فوائد جمّه ! مسخرة يا صديقي لا تصدّق.


----------



## brazil1 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

لا تفهموني غلط يعني انا سألت وأريد رأيكم في اقوال الإسلام 

Molka Molkan هههههههههه حلوة


----------



## Twin (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*


brazil1 قال:


> لا تفهموني غلط يعني انا سألت وأريد رأيكم في اقوال الإسلام


* لا دخل بما تقوله وتسأل عنه بالمسيحية وبالقسم .....ولذلك لا مكان له هنا*

*يغلق *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

